

New World tuberculosis came from seals - Thevet
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/health/pathogens/

======
pvaldes
Hum, my spidey sense is tingling with this... a couple of reasonable doubts
and questions here. I don't like the term seals in this context.

Maybe a misidentification?.

